# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نظر سنجی و امار گیری! نظام قدیم ها سال دیگه چه نظامی انتخاب میکنید و چرا؟

## kohyar

سلام 
برای سال دیگه تصمیم دارید چه نظام اموزشی رو برای امتحان دادن انتخاب کنید و دلیلتون چیه؟

من نظام قدیم 

بخاطر هزینه های بالا که اگه بخوام مجدد همین تعداد منابع رو با همین کیفیت تهیه کنم 3 تومن هزینه  خواهد داشت
و
برابری کلی دو نظام اموزشی  .با این توضیح که مطالب اکثر یکسانه و همونطور که همه میدونیم مطالب نظام جدید کمتره ولی با در نظر گرفتن منبع غنی سوالات کنکور ،مشخص بودن چهارجوب کلی کنکور و همینطور اشنایی با سرفصل ها نحوه نگارش و قالب کتاب که چندین سال دبیرستان و همینطور چند سال پشت کنکوری باهاش اشنا هستیم در کل با وجود اینکه هر دو طرف برتری هایی دارند ولی کفه ترازو دو طرف برابره 


شما هم تو این نظر سنجی و امار گیری شرکت کنید و حتما دلیل خودتون رو بگید

----------


## tiny-ghost

دوستان نظام قدیم دیگه چقد میخواین کنکور بدین بکشین کنار دیگه. :Yahoo (114): بعدش پسرای نظام قدیم امسال باید برن سربازی.چقد درس میخونین شماها دیگه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## tiny-ghost

خودتون میدونید.ولی بنظر من هم هزینش زیاده هم دچار دوگانگی میشید.اگ کسی میخواست باید از اول تابستون شروع میکرد که سر راه میفتاد

----------


## anis79

اگه سه تومن هزینه منابعت میشه که خوبه 
ب این فک کن اگه الان هزینه نکنی بعدا هزینه ها خیلی بیشتره اگ رتبت لب مرزی شد رفتی پزشکی پردیس ازاد و.... اون وقت چی? هزینهای خیلی خیلی میره بالا
سه تومن پولی نیس بخای رو ایندت قمار کنی . مطمنی میخونی? اگر اره بسم الله منابع رو بگیر بشین خوب بخون تا تهش برو 
تصمیمتو گرفتی دیگه از کسی نظر نخاه خصوصا از چهار تا پشت کنکوری که چند ساله کنکور میدن رتبه خاصی هم نمیارن 
شروع کن ب خوندن ان شا الله ک موفق میشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## kohyar

> دوستان نظام قدیم دیگه چقد میخواین کنکور بدین بکشین کنار دیگه.بعدش پسرای نظام قدیم امسال باید برن سربازی.چقد درس میخونین شماها دیگه


بابا با نمک بابا *******

----------


## kohyar

> اگه سه تومن هزینه منابعت میشه که خوبه 
> ب این فک کن اگه الان هزینه نکنی بعدا هزینه ها خیلی بیشتره اگ رتبت لب مرزی شد رفتی پزشکی پردیس ازاد و.... اون وقت چی? هزینهای خیلی خیلی میره بالا
> سه تومن پولی نیس بخای رو ایندت قمار کنی . مطمنی میخونی? اگر اره بسم الله منابع رو بگیر بشین خوب بخون تا تهش برو 
> تصمیمتو گرفتی دیگه از کسی نظر نخاه خصوصا از چهار تا پشت کنکوری که چند ساله کنکور میدن رتبه خاصی هم نمیارن 
> شروع کن ب خوندن ان شا الله ک موفق میشی


دوست عزیز من نظر نخواستم .لطفا تاپیک رو مجدد بخونید .خودم م نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کردم چوون دیگه برا انتخاب نظام جدید دیره

----------


## anis79

> خودتون میدونید.ولی بنظر من هم هزینش زیاده هم دچار دوگانگی میشید.اگ کسی میخواست باید از اول تابستون شروع میکرد که سر راه میفتاد


کی اینو میگه ? مشکل هیچ کدوم از کنکوریا زمان نیس دقیقا هیچ کدوم
میگن از تابستون بخونین تا کم کم با روش های خوندن و مرور اشنا شین
 ایه نازل شده از مهر بخونی موفق نمیشی ?
ایشون پشت کنکوریه پشت کنکوریا عمدتا مهر ب بعد میخونن مگه این که مطمن باشن رتبه دلخواهشونو نمیارن از اواسط تابستون بخونن

----------


## anis79

> دوست عزیز من نظر نخواستم .لطفا تاپیک رو مجدد بخونید .خودم م نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کردم چوون دیگه برا انتخاب نظام جدید دیره


ببخشید من بد متوجه شدم

----------


## kohyar

> ببخشید من بد متوجه شدم


دلیل زدن تاپیک یه امار گیری بود و اینکه در اخر هر کس بگه چرا اون نظام رو انتخاب کرده .
من خودم نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کردم و دوتا دلیل براش تو عنوان تاپیک اوردم.شما هم لطفا بگید کدوم نظام رو انتخاب کردین و دلیلتون رو هم بگید و اگه نظری در مورد دلایل من داشتید بگید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_من منحصرا زبان شرکت میکنم 

ولی بازم نظام قدیم هرچند زیاد فرقی نداره .....
فقط تو عمومی ها نظام جدید سرتره 
و از این بابت  سردرگم هستم_

----------


## A_Geravand

> سلام 
> برای سال دیگه تصمیم دارید چه نظام اموزشی رو برای امتحان دادن انتخاب کنید و دلیلتون چیه؟
> 
> من نظام قدیم 
> 
> بخاطر هزینه های بالا که اگه بخوام مجدد همین تعداد منابع رو با همین کیفیت تهیه کنم 3 تومن هزینه  خواهد داشت
> و
> برابری کلی دو نظام اموزشی  .با این توضیح که مطالب اکثر یکسانه و همونطور که همه میدونیم مطالب نظام جدید کمتره ولی با در نظر گرفتن منبع غنی سوالات کنکور ،مشخص بودن چهارجوب کلی کنکور و همینطور اشنایی با سرفصل ها نحوه نگارش و قالب کتاب که چندین سال دبیرستان و همینطور چند سال پشت کنکوری باهاش اشنا هستیم در کل با وجود اینکه هر دو طرف برتری هایی دارند ولی کفه ترازو دو طرف برابره 
> 
> ...


اگه خودم قرار بود کنکور بدم مطمئنا نظام قدیم شرکت میکردم
چون کتاب ها رو خط به خط خوندم قبلا و حتی میدونم کدوم صفحه چه مطلبی رو توضیح میده و چه نکاتی داره
شما برو یه رمان بخون
مطمئنا بار اول چیزی برای یادگیری ازش دستت نمیاد
حتی این رمانو هم اگه بخوای یادت بمونه باید دو یا چندبار بخونیش تا کاملا مسلط بشی
اگه نظام جدید شرکت کنی میری رقیب کسایی میشی که ۳ ساله دارن این کتابا رو میخونن .. هم سر کلاس هم توی خونه !
و شما باید ۹ ماهه این همه مطلبو جمع کنی
من اگه بودم , بدون هیچ تردیدی نظام قدیم شرکت میکردم

----------


## kohyar

> اگه خودم قرار بود کنکور بدم مطمئنا نظام قدیم شرکت میکردم
> چون کتاب ها رو خط به خط خوندم قبلا و حتی میدونم کدوم صفحه چه مطلبی رو توضیح میده و چه نکاتی داره
> شما برو یه رمان بخون
> مطمئنا بار اول چیزی برای یادگیری ازش دستت نمیاد
> حتی این رمانو هم اگه بخوای یادت بمونه باید دو یا چندبار بخونیش تا کاملا مسلط بشی
> اگه نظام جدید شرکت کنی میری رقیب کسایی میشی که ۳ ساله دارن این کتابا رو میخونن .. هم سر کلاس هم توی خونه !
> و شما باید ۹ ماهه این همه مطلبو جمع کنی
> من اگه بودم , بدون هیچ تردیدی نظام قدیم شرکت میکردم


نظرمون به هم نزدیکه ولی
من برای کنکور پارسال همینجوری شرکت کردم و اصلا نخونده بودم ولی همونطرو که توضیح دادم با سرفصل ها و کلیت قضیه  اشنا هستم و کلیت دستم هست و دقیق میدونم باید چیکار کنم با هردرس با هر فصل و از قبل هم از همه دروس یه کلیت دارم.یعنی مثلا برای گوارش در حد تشریحی بلدم و با یه مرور کامل یادم میاد یا هر فصل دیگه ای تو هر درس دیگه بجز ریاضی  با شرایطی که تو تاپیک گفتم و این توضیحات میخوام نظام قدیم بدم.نظرمشاوره ایت برام مهمه لطفا نظرت رو بگو

----------


## Mysterious

*نظام قدیم
چون تو دبیرستان درسامو خوندم معدلمم تا ترم اول سوم ۱۸/۶۰ بود
هزینه کتاب و کلاس و آزمونا
انس با کتابای خودم
و اینکه برامم مهم نیست کی چی آزمون میخواد بده سال بعد،هر کسی بخواد موفق بشه نظام جدید و قدیم براش فرق نداره،اینکه بخاطر حذفیات برم کلی هزینه کنم و آخرش شرمنده خانواد بشم بازم بدتره*

----------


## Morakonkuri

نظام جدید شرکت میکنم
چون با زیست ۷۰ و شیمی ۶۰ و میانگین عمومی ۷۰ امسال رتبه ام ۴۵۰۰ شد درحالیکه با همین درصدا پارسال زیر ۲۰۰۰ میشدم، درنتیجه فکر میکنم این قضیه تراز معادل و اینها کشکه و حق آدم خورده میشه پس نظام جدید بده بهتره.

----------


## Maja7080

نظام قدیم
دلیل اصلیش اینه هزینه منابع نظام جدیدو ندارم

----------


## Faith

استارتر اینک هر کس چ نظامی رو انتخاب میکنه چه سودی ب حال شما داره؟
واقعا هنوز ب این نتیجه نرسیدین ک بجای این آمارگیری ها بحث های بیهوده برین سر درستون؟!

----------


## aa79

قطعاً نظام قدیم
چون به مطالب و نکاتشون آشنام.واسه زیست و شیمی کلی وقت صرف نکته نویسی کردم و الان میتونم کلی تست بزنم.حتی درسایی هم که درست نخوندم به گوشم آشنا هستن

----------


## Sh_1998

> نظام جدید شرکت میکنم
> چون با زیست ۷۰ و شیمی ۶۰ و میانگین عمومی ۷۰ امسال رتبه ام ۴۵۰۰ شد درحالیکه با همین درصدا پارسال زیر ۲۰۰۰ میشدم، درنتیجه فکر میکنم این قضیه تراز معادل و اینها کشکه و حق آدم خورده میشه پس نظام جدید بده بهتره.


دوست عزیز شما اگه نظام جدیدم بودید با همین درصدا رتبتون همین میشد شاید یکم بدترم میشد چون به نظام قدیم یکم درصد اضافه کردن..درکل میگم فکر نکنید اگه نظام جدید بودید امسال با این درصدا رتبتون دوهزار میشد..تنها فرقشون ک میگن حق خوری شده اینه که نظام حدید میگن اسونتره و درصد خوب زدن راحت تر..همینو بس

----------


## shimidoost

نظام قدیم- به خاطر آشنایی و تسلط نسبی

----------


## Sh_1998

من خودم قدیم
چون اولا کلی طول کشید تا تونستم منابع خوب برا هر درسو پیدا کنم و برا منی که خیلی وسواس دارم رو انتخاب منابع فکر میکنم نتونم به راحتی منابع خوب نظام جدیدو پیدا کنم مخصوصا اینکه فقط یک سال کنکور دادن و طول میکشه تا منابع خوب پیدا شه البته میگم ک من خودم یکم وسواس دارم سر این موضوع 
دلیل بعدی اینکه بهرحال با کلیت کتابا و فصلا اشنام و میدونم هر قسمتو از چی بخونم چطور بخونم و چیکار کنم برا تسلطش حداقل خیلی بهتر از اینه ک ی کتاب جدید ک اولین باره میبینم رو بخونم هرچند مطالب مشابه باشه ولی بازم ماهیت و چارچوب کتاب عوض شده و کاملا جدیده
و بعدی اینکه کلی نمونه سوال کنکور داریم و  چه بسا برای درصد شصت الی هفتاد همون نمونه سوالای چندسال اخیر جواب میده و درکل با چارچوب سوالا و.. اشناییم
و اینکه میگن حق خوری شده و... بنطرم همش حاشیه و بهانست همین امسالم بودن نظام قدیمایی ک دو رقمی و سه رقمی شدن چرا ما جزو اونا نباشیم بجای بهانه تراشی و حاشیه؟
کسی که خوب بخونه مسلط بشه و درصدای 75 ب بالا بزنه هیچکس نمیتونه حقشو بخوره چه قدیم باشه چه جدید!!

----------


## A0067

اگه به کنکور نظ.. قدیم دقت کرده باشین عمومیا مث سال های قبل-زیست و شیمی ام مث سال های قبل-و فقط دو درس ریاضی فیزیک اشتراک زیادی با جدیدا داشت و بودجه بندی این دو درس تغییر کرده بود- ک اونم زیاد سوالات عجیب غریب نداده بودن و با یه مطالعه درست میشد ازش درصد گرفت- بنا براین تغییر نظام اونم فقط بخاطر دو درس ریاضی فیزیک یکم منطقی نیس- بحث مالی بماند که واقعا قیمت ها افتضاح شده-- بحث هم ترازی که بماند یه ظلم بزرگ به نظام قدیما بود- اما کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیس و شاید سال دگ سوالات در یه حد شدن--بنابراین با عشق نظام قدی ام❤

----------


## Morakonkuri

> دوست عزیز شما اگه نظام جدیدم بودید با همین درصدا رتبتون همین میشد شاید یکم بدترم میشد چون به نظام قدیم یکم درصد اضافه کردن..درکل میگم فکر نکنید اگه نظام جدید بودید امسال با این درصدا رتبتون دوهزار میشد..تنها فرقشون ک میگن حق خوری شده اینه که نظام حدید میگن اسونتره و درصد خوب زدن راحت تر..همینو بس


 این حرف رو به من مشاورایی که برای انتخاب رشته برده بودم زدن، نمونه کارنامه هایی هم که از نظام جدید دیدم حرفشون رو تایید میکرد. من از چند تا مشاور پرسیدم غالبا میگن نظام جدید بهتره. چون حجم دروس عمومی کمتره و ریاضی و فیزیکش برای منی که ضعیفم راحت تره.

----------


## Sh_1998

> این حرف رو به من مشاورایی که برای انتخاب رشته برده بودم زدن، نمونه کارنامه هایی هم که از نظام جدید دیدم حرفشون رو تایید میکرد. من از چند تا مشاور پرسیدم غالبا میگن نظام جدید بهتره. چون حجم دروس عمومی کمتره و ریاضی و فیزیکش برای منی که ضعیفم راحت تره.


بله خب منم ک میگم تنها راحتیش همون اسون بودن و حجم کمتره وگرنه درصد و رتبه فرقی نداره توی نطام جدید یا قدیم با درصد مشابه رتبه ی مشابه میارید توی هر دونظام..چنتا کارنامه خودتون ببنیید متوجه میشید

----------


## Believer

نظام قدیم چون دو ساله دارم کنکور میدم امسالم از پارسال خیلی بهتر شدم و اینکه بیشتر مشکلم سرعت و کمبود زمان بود امسال درصدا بالاتر شده بود ولی رتبه ی زیر 2000 اوردن سخت تر چون سوالا تقریبا آسون بودن و به تسلط و اینکه طرف تو یه تایم چندتا بیشتر میزد بستگی داشت و اینکه به طور کلی باید اینو بپذیریم میانگین درصدها بالا رفته .

----------


## dr_sava

چون هزینه نداریم منابع عوض کنیم، همون قدیم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mariyana

جدید چون هرچند منابع کاملی از قدیم دارم اما:چندین سال از درس فاصله داشتم هیچ تسلطی ندارم پس اشنا بودن نبودن فرقی نداره چون تو عمومیا که یکیه تخصصی اندکی یادم میادم اونم زیست و شیمی به 10% نمیرسه به خاطر همینم تصمیم جدید گرفتم چون تو قدیم باید کل مطالب حتی حذفیاتو بخونی چون شاید ازشون بیاد ممکنه نیاد بودجه بندی مثل قدیم نیست حجم کمتر به خصوص تو زیست مسائل کمتر شیمی و کاهش مباحث تو ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## BATMAN

نظام قدیم،با مطالب احساس راحتی میکنم.
درصد زیادی ** هر منبع رو قبلا کار کردم.
نیازی نمیبینم نظام رو عوض کنم و تصور نمیکنم اگه برم مطالب جدید رو بخونم تغییر زیادی توی رتبه م داشته باشه.

----------


## Amir Ho30n

سلام خدمت دوستان 
نظام قدیم شرکت میکنم  اگه پردیس نیارم
دلایلم
1-کسی گه میره نظام جدید با این تفکر که کتاب ها اسون شده و بخشی ازش حذف شده 
 چه طور این دو سال قبول نشده!!؟؟
پس نتیجه میگیرم ایراد از نوع نظام نیست بلکه روش مطالعه مرور و .....
2-کامل بودن بانک سوالات برای نظام قدیم مخصوصا سوالات کنکور برای درسی مثل زیست 
3-عوض شدن ادبیات کتاب ها
4- نکات زیادی که برای دروس اختصاصی نوشتم 
5-خلاصه هام
و.....
ولی باور کنید اینا همش حاشیه اس مشکل قبول نشدن در کنکور به روش مطالعه درست و مرور درست برمیگرده
موفق باشید چه قدیم چه جدید

----------


## Ariaos

سلام ، الان پستت رو دیدم ، من قدیم بودم الان جدید میخونم ، زیست و شیمی ک خیلی اسونترە ، ریاضی فیزیکم کشک ، عربی هیچی ازش نموندە...
با کلی مشاوڕ و رتبه حرفیدم ، و بالاخره رفتم جدید .

----------


## Rafolin403

من نظام قدیمم! و اما دلایلم:
*هزینه ی منابع جدید رو ندارم
*وقتی واسه گشتن دنبال منابع خوب و گلچین ندارم
*از خوندن مجدد کتابها با نگارش جدید خستم و کسی نیستم که با تغییرات زیاد راه بیام
*صفر تا صد نظام قدیم رو قبلا هزاران نفر پیومدن و یه راه مشخصه سوالات اسون و سختش تقریبا مشخصه ولی تو نظام قدیم فک نمیکنم بتونم از کسایی جلو بزنم که سه چهارساله این کتابارو خوندن و از بر شدن!!!

----------


## Maryam.mz

> نظام جدید شرکت میکنم
> چون با زیست ۷۰ و شیمی ۶۰ و میانگین عمومی ۷۰ امسال رتبه ام ۴۵۰۰ شد درحالیکه با همین درصدا پارسال زیر ۲۰۰۰ میشدم، درنتیجه فکر میکنم این قضیه تراز معادل و اینها کشکه و حق آدم خورده میشه پس نظام جدید بده بهتره.


دوست عزیز کارنامه ی کنکور امسال و پارسال ت رو دوباره نگاه کن ، قسمتی که رتبه هارو برای زیر گروه ها گفته سمت راست ، تعداد کل شرکت کنندکان پارسال فک کنم پونصد هزار نفر بوده و امسال پونصدو هفتاد هزار ، ی چیزی تو این مایه ها ، اهتلاف شون هفتاد هزار تاست و این نکته کلیدی حرفم بود ، وقتی هفتاد هزار نفر اضافه شدن به نظر شما منطقی نیس ک رتبه ت نسبت به پارسال با درصدای بهتر بدتر شه؟

----------


## A_Geravand

> نظرمون به هم نزدیکه ولی
> من برای کنکور پارسال همینجوری شرکت کردم و اصلا نخونده بودم ولی همونطرو که توضیح دادم با سرفصل ها و کلیت قضیه  اشنا هستم و کلیت دستم هست و دقیق میدونم باید چیکار کنم با هردرس با هر فصل و از قبل هم از همه دروس یه کلیت دارم.یعنی مثلا برای گوارش در حد تشریحی بلدم و با یه مرور کامل یادم میاد یا هر فصل دیگه ای تو هر درس دیگه بجز ریاضی  با شرایطی که تو تاپیک گفتم و این توضیحات میخوام نظام قدیم بدم.نظرمشاوره ایت برام مهمه لطفا نظرت رو بگو


به نظرم اگه در حد متوسط یا متوسط به بالا مباحث رو بلدی نظام قدیم بده ولی اگه هیچی بلد نیستی نظام جدید .

----------


## Morakonkuri

> دوست عزیز کارنامه ی کنکور امسال و پارسال ت رو دوباره نگاه کن ، قسمتی که رتبه هارو برای زیر گروه ها گفته سمت راست ، تعداد کل شرکت کنندکان پارسال فک کنم پونصد هزار نفر بوده و امسال پونصدو هفتاد هزار ، ی چیزی تو این مایه ها ، اهتلاف شون هفتاد هزار تاست و این نکته کلیدی حرفم بود ، وقتی هفتاد هزار نفر اضافه شدن به نظر شما منطقی نیس ک رتبه ت نسبت به پارسال با درصدای بهتر بدتر شه؟


من پارسال کنکور ندادم که بدونم درصدها رو. رتبه رو بر اساس معادلسازی گزینه دو و قلمچی و حرف مشاورا گفتم،اما خودم فکر نمیکنم تعداد بیشتر شرکت کننده ها انقدر تاثیزگذار باشه.سوالای امسال نظام قدیم راحت تر از سالای قبل نبود ولی نظام جدیدیا اکثرا میگفتن فقط با مطالعه کتاب میشد درصد ۵۰ رو راحت آورد،بعد تو هم ترازی تقریبا دو تا سه درصد اضافه کردن که اصلا عادلانه نیست.

----------


## mohammad1397

> من پارسال کنکور ندادم که بدونم درصدها رو. رتبه رو بر اساس معادلسازی گزینه دو و قلمچی و حرف مشاورا گفتم،اما خودم فکر نمیکنم تعداد بیشتر شرکت کننده ها انقدر تاثیزگذار باشه.سوالای امسال نظام قدیم راحت تر از سالای قبل نبود ولی نظام جدیدیا اکثرا میگفتن فقط با مطالعه کتاب میشد درصد ۵۰ رو راحت آورد،بعد تو هم ترازی تقریبا دو تا سه درصد اضافه کردن که اصلا عادلانه نیست.


امسال فرصت طلایی برای نظام جدیدا بود از طرفی سوالای کنکورشون شبیه امتحان نهایی دادن از طرفی حق انتخاب هم نداده بودن نظام جدیدایی که نخوندن بدجور فرصت از دست دادن

----------


## WallE06

*نظام قدیم

تا بیای جزعیات کتابای نظام و جدیدو متوجه شی  تیرماه میرسه و برگه سوالا رو میزارن جلوت
پس معقول تر اینه که هرکی نظام  خودش*

----------


## _Viper_

نظام قدیم 
اووو تابخوای کتاب جورکنی کلی هزینه کنی دوباره مطالب رو بخونی وقتت خیلی میره همون نظام قدیم ب صرفه تره ولی خب بازم شانس نظام جدیدا بیشتره :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17): 
من خودم دانشجوام سال96-97کنکور دادم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم بازامسال ب سرم زده  شانس اخرو ازدست ندم نمیدونم شانسی دارم یانه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Sara_heidari

*سلام
بنظرم اونی که دو سه سال اخیر کنکور داده و رتبه  زیر ۱۵ هزار اورده بهتره همون قدیم کنکور بده 
ولی خب اونی ک لای کتابو وا نکرده و خیلی کم خونده بره جدید چون حجم مطالبش کمتره و بیان کتابای زیست و شیمی براش قابل فهم تره قطعا و همینطور حجم ریاضی و فیزیک و عمومی ها
ولی کسیکه درصد زیست و شیمی بالای ۵۰ داره یعنی قدیم رو خوب خونده و اشنا هس و احتمالا با ادبیات دروس قدیم خودش راحتتره و میتونه با تلاش بیشتر و داشتن ارشیو سوالات کاملتر ب درصد های بیشتری هم برسه..و نیازی ب هزینه کتاب های جدید نداره
..شایدم کنکور قدیم امسال راحتتر از جدید شد تا سنجش از دست قدیم ها راحتتر شه
ولی بنظرم حتما قدیم ها روی مباحث مشترک شون با جدید ها خیلی خیلی تمرکز کنن که ۱۰۰درصد تو کنکور ۹۹ هم بیشتر سوالات از مشترک هاس .
ذاتا هم فقط ۴-۵ فصل از زیست قدیم حذف شده مثل ویروس باکتری و قارچ و آغازی و ..  که با توجه به اینکه خیلی تصویر و متن اضافه شده به زیست جدید و همشون بررسی موشکافانه و دقیق میطلبه 
 همون قدر زمان نیازه ...و حفظیات شیمی هم خیلی اضافه شده و انرژی زیادی میگیره و میمونه ریاضی فیزیک که اونم با تمرکز روی مشترکات راحت میشه ب درصد بالای ۶۰ و ۷۰ رسید
موفق باشین*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مهسایی


دوستان نظام قدیم دیگه چقد میخواین کنکور بدین بکشین کنار دیگه.بعدش پسرای نظام قدیم امسال باید برن سربازی.چقد درس میخونین شماها دیگه


هر چقدر لازم باشه برای هدفی که داریم. فضول یابی شده این کنکور که نگو اصلا.*

----------


## NiNi

*من هنوز نمیدونم که کنکور مجدد بدم یا نه ولی اگر بدم تمرکزم روی ۱۴۰۰ عه بنابراین امسال هم نظام جدید شرکت می‌کنم حتما. من صفر صفرم و از ب بسم الله شروع می‌کنم نظام جدید بهتره و واقع بینانه تره برام.*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*Ni ni  ( نی نی ) الان اگه همه بگن نظام جدید ، تو میری جدید میری؟ 
اگه بگن نظام قدیم نظام قدیم میدی؟
اخه توی این زمینه مشورت کردن زیاد ب کار ادم نمیاد 
ببین ته دلت چی میگه اخه :/*

----------

